# rules wizard will not accept value



## postle (Oct 21, 2004)

I am using Office 2002 Small Business/Windows 2000. All of a sudden I can't save any new rules in the wizard ... it will not accept the folder I specifiy, e.g., I select 'Apply this rule after this message arrives > move it to the specified folder (I select it!) > FINISH. I can see the checked rule in the 'Apply rules in the following order' window. Upon clicking OK (save), I get a message box telling me "A value in the Rule description box has not been set. To set a value click the underlined words at the bottom of the rules wizard box" - as though I did not do this.When I look at the rule, it has returned to unspecified folder. This happens for every rule - no matter what is being done. 
My machine has no viruses, I have no rules disabled, I do not have many rules, I have detect/repaired/reinstalled Outlook.


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

You may have a bad Outlook profile. Can you create Rules when you log on another computer?


----------



## postle (Oct 21, 2004)

I am not working on a server. I am the only "profile" on this PC, using a local copy of Outlook


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

Does the rule you are trying to create contain an "OR" condition? If so, you will not be able to create the condition with just one rule you will need seperate conditions. For example:

The Rules Wizard does not support rules with OR conditions, such as "Move messages sent to me OR messages sent to my delegate to a folder." You must create two separate rules, such as "Move messages sent to me to a folder" and "Move messages sent to my delegate to a folder."

To create "Exclusive OR" conditions, you must create two rules and each must exclude the condition of the other. For example, to check for messages that contain "either A or B in the subject but not both," create one rule that checks for "A in the subject except if the subject contains B." Then create another that checks for "B in the subject except if the subject contains A."


----------

